# 1980 Marshall Master Model 50w Mk.2 Lead (JMP 2204)



## gitbent67

1980 Marshall Master Model 50w Mk.2 Lead (JMP 2204)

I have for sale a 1980 Marshall Master Model 50w Mk.2 Lead (JMP 2204) head. It has been used on a regular basis, is in good condition and shows some signs of wear. The plastic Marshall logo is missing. The tolex is torn and two corner guards are missing from the bottom left corner. Brass caps are missing from the treble, master volume and pre-amp volume knobs. Everything functions well and the tone is fantastic. This is a great amp for playing out.

I also have a 4X12 Marshal cabinet (1960A Lead) with the slant face in excellent, like-new condition with very few hours on it. The cabinet is rated for 300 watts and houses 4 Celestion G12T-75W speakers. 

I am asking $1500.00 for the pair.

Anyone in the area is welcome to come by for a look or to test it out.


----------



## gitbent67

Actually, I am selling this to help finance a 70's *Rickenbacker 4001* bass. If you are interested and happen to have an old Rick laying around, I might be interested in negotiating a trade...


----------



## gitbent67

Here's a few internal pictures of the amp...

All comments are welcome!


----------



## Paramedic006

That is very sweet. Nothing better than Marshall porn.


----------



## kevinredSG

would you be willing to seperate? i already have a 1960a cab


----------



## custom53

kevinredSG said:


> would you be willing to seperate? i already have a 1960a cab



How much for the cab...?


----------



## jcmjmp

How much for just the head? That looks like a nice head despite the cosmetics.


----------



## gitbent67

Thanks for your responses.

I would be willing to sell these items seperately.
I will consider offers on a first come, first served basis.
Anyone interested can email me their offer at this email address.


----------



## gitbent67

I'd sell the cab seperately for $500.00 (USD)


----------



## gitbent67

Bump-->>

It's still available...any offers??
This guy needs a home!
:cool2:

I might be interested in other trades....maybe a Les Paul Traditional or something else of equal value?

...still looking for a Rcik 4001 or 4003 also!


----------



## kurtsstuff

Email sent on the head


----------



## gitbent67

Response sent.


----------



## gitbent67

Both the amp and head are still available. Any offers out there?


----------



## gitbent67

Still taking offers...


----------



## gitbent67

bump


----------



## gitbent67

I'm getting a lot of looks, but no offers...anybody interested?


----------



## Jonny333

Sorry to be a n00b, but could you explain what the MK2 stands for and how it differs from other JMPs?
Thanks and best of luck with the sale!


----------



## gitbent67

Jonny333 --->>> That's a very good question. I've always been a bit foggy on the whole MK2 naming.
I found this info that someone else posted, so you may want to verify it your self:



> If you look in the "Doyle" book (on the history of Marshall)
> 
> From Page 18:
> 
> "With the design specification now settled on, the first production amps were made for customers towards the end of 1962 at about one a week in Jim's shop in Hanwell, growing in 1963 to one a day, five a week, with the components purchased on the sixth day, leaving the seventh day for rest!
> Ken was especially keen to have an impressive front panel, so he ordered a batch of expensive, highly polished aluminum facias with black lettering and used these from serial number 1004 onwards for a total of about 250 units. (Marshall serial numbers at this time started at 1001 and continued consecutively from that point on.)
> Since subsequent models were known as MKII, the prototype was theoretically called the MKI.
> 
> There were a few other distinguishing features of these early control panels:
> there was no reference to a model number, such as JTM-45 (or for that matter JMP, JCM, etc.)
> the four input jacks were set very closely together; and
> they all had a polarity switch
> 
> Later production models had a different type of aluminum panel, which had the polarity switch removed, the input jacks spaced further apart, ant "JTM45" and "MKII" printed on the right and left sides, respectively.
> Incidentally "JTM" stands for "Jim and Terry Marshall", Terry being Jim's son"...
> 
> I'm not going to quote more but basically in mid 67 they ditched the MKII and replaced it with JTM. This was during the short lived JTM50 production time -before the 1987 or 1959, etc came around.
> 
> What this means is that the MKII designation means close to NOTHING considering how many amps and design changes came and went with this MKII designation on the front panel. For example you can find JTM45s, JTM50s, or amps with nothing printed on them besides MKII.
> Yet, I hear so called "Marshall experts" talk about MKII amps all the time like it was a specific model...



Thanks for the good wishes on the amp sale!
(btw, just in case you didn't know, JMP stands for Jim Marshall Products)


----------



## Jonny333

Thanks very much, I appreciate it!
Bump!


----------



## gitbent67

No problem, Jonny333!

........and bump for 800 views!


----------



## Gtarzan81

I'm in the dallas area. I'd like to take a look at the cab.


----------



## gitbent67

I sent you a private message regarding the cab.


----------



## gitbent67

...still looking for offers. >bump<


----------



## gitbent67

>bump<


----------



## tresmarshallz

I have a '78 version of this amp, the JMP MKII 2204. What an incredible amp, someone should consider buying this! These amps, with a little tweaking (by Joey V), cover a LOT of territory, blues to raging metal.
good luck


----------



## gitbent67

Thanks for the comments! I really love this amp, but I just don't use it any more and it is collecting dust. 
Hopefully, the right buyer will come along soon.


----------



## gitbent67

bump


----------



## gitbent67

Still looking for a home for this baby.
<bump>


----------



## Bieling3

Man, those Rickenbackers aren't cheap:

Rickenbacker 4001 | Craigslist Search


----------



## sdgiffin

Hey is the head still available? I see that you were willing to part with the cab for $500 and the combo price was $1500. Would you consider $1000 for the head?


----------



## gitbent67

I just sent you a PM on the head.


----------



## gitbent67

Amp head is sold and shipped!!!!


----------

